# CubingStats



## cubernya (Jun 30, 2014)

*This first post is no longer important. Please see the latest posts (this is more of an announcement thread for CS)*

I have made the decision that on CubingStats, any times containing an X will be removed. I thought about it, and realised that there are very few reasons why a person could have this. I already changed the system refuse any times that contain an X. 

On July 15 (a little over 2 weeks from now), I will delete all times with an unsure digit. I am posting this to give an advanced warning to anybody that has this. I hacked some code together to get this, which shows everybody with an X in their time for all events.

I am doing this to allow myself to do greater things with CubingStats, and hopefully the community will use what I am planning on doing. Thanks!


For those of you wondering, an X is put into a time when the digit is unsure. For example: 9.xx is a time in the 9 second range. 

PS: If you can, please repost this on other forums to try and get the message to everybody.


----------



## Brest (Jun 30, 2014)

Alternatively you could replace all unknowns with a 9. So 9.xy would become 9.99.
You could have a marked to show that the specific time is unknown. For example 9.99* or 9.99


----------



## cubernya (Jun 30, 2014)

Brest said:


> Alternatively you could replace all unknowns with a 9. So 9.xy would become 9.99.
> You could have a marked to show that the specific time is unknown. For example 9.99* or 9.99



1) Yes, I could. I doubt you recall, but when CS was first released that is how it was. I actually got people saying it should show the XX because of the "multiple occurrences" section
2) Good idea. This I might consider, but I would have to figure out how to make this work with what I am planning (or decide on a resolution in itself).

Either way, the times will not remain 9.xx. It will change


----------



## cubernya (Jun 30, 2014)

If anybody has any other ideas (or just comments), feel free to let me know.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe you could not change each x to a 9 but assume it to be. so someone with 19.xx would tie with 19.99 but it would still display 19.xx.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> Maybe you could not change each x to a 9 but assume it to be. so someone with 19.xx would tie with 19.99 but it would still display 19.xx.



I agree with this, it's a good idea. If someone has a low 12 average, listed as 12.xy, it should be listed as 12.xy not 12.99. However due to the unknown, it should be RANKED as if it's 12.99, but should show 12.xy

Also an unrelated issue I have, when I go to open someone's WCA profile in a new tab by pressing middle mouse button, it opens in current tab. This seems to be the way for a lot/if not all of the links on your site. A fix to this would be nice.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 1, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> Maybe you could not change each x to a 9 but assume it to be. so someone with 19.xx would tie with 19.99 but it would still display 19.xx.



That is how they are ranked, although a little differently. A 3 decimal time (9.999) beats a 2 decimal time (9.99). A time missing one digit is ranked ahead of missing two, both of which are ranked behind 2 digits. 



Tim Major said:


> I agree with this, it's a good idea. If someone has a low 12 average, listed as 12.xy, it should be listed as 12.xy not 12.99. However due to the unknown, it should be RANKED as if it's 12.99, but should show 12.xy
> 
> Also an unrelated issue I have, when I go to open someone's WCA profile in a new tab by pressing middle mouse button, it opens in current tab. This seems to be the way for a lot/if not all of the links on your site. A fix to this would be nice.



Probably all or close to all. I was planning on changing the way links work anyway, since it doesn't work very well with the back button. 

For the purposes I am using it for, I've made the decision that the 9.xy will stay, but be displayed as 9.99* if it is missing one digit and 9.99** for 2. For the calculations, it will be treated as a 9.99. I did some testing with this earlier, so it should work. I'll have the site down for a little bit (maybe half an hour) during the transition period so I can alter the files and database. 

@Tim, I wouldn't consider it unrelated. This thread could really be anything related to CS/RPG


----------



## cubernya (Jul 2, 2014)

I was just wondering one thing: Does anybody even use the dark theme on CS?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 2, 2014)

I use


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2014)

I just launched many of the updates for CubingStats (some of them were already launched).

Some updates include:

No more fading on page changes - this allows you to use the back button as well as open in new tabs
New tabs - the download database link and all IDs now open in new tabs
Auto-lookup Country and ID - if your name is on any list, it will automatically look it up from the database
Click on a name - this will put the data into the form to minimize checking back and forth to update a time
Red digits - If a digit is unknown, it is a red 9.
The system now throws an error for all times with less than 2 decimals
*By country* is back!
Avg time by country is now given as well
Multiple occurrences ignores times with unknown digits

There were some other things that I did on my end.


One goal I have is to be able to look up name and country just by being given an ID (from WCA website). Ultimately, I want CubingStats to have a side page where all PBs are listed (for *everyone!*). Each person just might even have their own page.

Any comments on the updates, or what you would like to see?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 7, 2014)

I have just updated the submit form such that all is required is an ID and a time now. Upon submission, the name and country will automatically be looked up. If the name is not on any list currently, it is looked up from the WCA website. 

In the near future, I will begin working on the individual PB lists, as well as the individualised pages.

Any comments (positive or negative) are much appreciated. It doesn't have to be just on the updates, it can be on anything relating to the site.


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2014)

as someone who hasn't really seen this website before, what is it listing? I definitely haven't added myself anywhere in there, and yet I find some of my stats (which I have no idea what they are)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 7, 2014)

CubingStats.netau.net is where it is located. The link is also in my signature. It is the list of the people with sub-x averages in many events, which used to be held on the forums until I made that site (which does so much better than by hand).


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> CubingStats.netau.net is where it is located. The link is also in my signature. It is the list of the people with sub-x averages in many events, which used to be held on the forums until I made that site (which does so much better than by hand).



Where does my 4.77 in pyraminx come from? I can't find anything 4.77 on my WCA page, and It's definitely not PB ao5/12/100 (unless its old info)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 7, 2014)

Username said:


> Where does my 4.77 in pyraminx come from? I can't find anything 4.77 on my WCA page, and It's definitely not PB ao5/12/100 (unless its old info)



It is all avg12, so I take nothing from the WCA page (except name + country). The 4.77 is probably what somebody submitted after seeing it. More likely, I saw it somewhere and added it, not bothering to check if it was up to date.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't post because I don't have a wca ID


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> Can't post because I don't have a wca ID



If that is the case, I need some sort of verification that you are as fast as you claim (I typically check with the WCA website to ensure the times are plausible). Just send me a PM with the circumstances, and I'll consider it.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2014)

I just released the personalised PB page. This allows anyone to keep track of their PBs in many events (more of which probably to come). It is located here. Right now, there is only the test person to show what it will look like completed. 

If you would like a page like this to keep track of PBs (instead of elsewhere), PM me your birthday, name, and WCA ID (if you have one). This will allow me to create a profile for you, with the birthday being so that nobody else can edit your PBs for fun.

Hopefully this will be much used. Enjoy!


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

[QU OTE=theZcuber;997667]I just released the personalised PB page. This allows anyone to keep track of their PBs in many events (more of which probably to come). It is located here. Right now, there is only the test person to show what it will look like completed. 

If you would like a page like this to keep track of PBs (instead of elsewhere), PM me your birthday, name, and WCA ID (if you have one). This will allow me to create a profile for you, with the birthday being so that nobody else can edit your PBs for fun.

Hopefully this will be much used. Enjoy![/QUOTE]
Love this, I'll use it!


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> I just released the personalised PB page. This allows anyone to keep track of their PBs in many events (more of which probably to come). It is located here. Right now, there is only the test person to show what it will look like completed.
> 
> If you would like a page like this to keep track of PBs (instead of elsewhere), PM me your birthday, name, and WCA ID (if you have one). This will allow me to create a profile for you, with the birthday being so that nobody else can edit your PBs for fun.
> 
> Hopefully this will be much used. Enjoy!


Would there be a way of linking stuff to each time (like in my PB post)? If so, I might use it, because it's nice to know when I got my PBs.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Would there be a way of linking stuff to each time (like in my PB post)? If so, I might use it, because it's nice to know when I got my PBs.



Great idea! It shouldn't be too hard to set up. On first thought, a second table could be placed below the current one with the dates. If you would like that (or have a better idea), let me know.

P.S. I would prefer not to have a link itself (so people don't put in irrelevant links), but I might be able to do it as long it is an "approved" website


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Great idea! It shouldn't be too hard to set up. On first thought, a second table could be placed below the current one with the dates. If you would like that (or have a better idea), let me know.
> 
> P.S. I would prefer not to have a link itself (so people don't put in irrelevant links), but I might be able to do it as long it is an "approved" website



Being able to link to a youtube video of the PB would be a cool option.

I also like the idea of keeping track of dates in some way. It's not something I've kept track of before, but it would be interesting to see how long some of my PB's stand. If a second table full of dates were added, it could even have the option of having dates that are long enough ago turn a different color to stand out. Or possibly being able to list them in sorted order, like
- 7/14/2014 3x3 avg100
- 7/13/2014 3x3 avg12
- 7/08/2014 Pyraminx avg100
etc. (with "date unknown" PB's listed at the bottom)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Being able to link to a youtube video of the PB would be a cool option.
> 
> I also like the idea of keeping track of dates in some way. It's not something I've kept track of before, but it would be interesting to see how long some of my PB's stand. If a second table full of dates were added, it could even have the option of having dates that are long enough ago turn a different color to stand out. Or possibly being able to list them in sorted order, like
> - 7/14/2014 3x3 avg100
> ...



I know that I can add a table with dates, but an ordered list might be a little harder. I can run some things on the database to see how well that could work out.
Once I get around to making the links, I guarantee youtube would be an approved site (along with speedsolving). 

Just thought of this: I could have the time on the first line (linked if needed) and have the date on the second line. The ideas...


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Great idea! It shouldn't be too hard to set up. On first thought, a second table could be placed below the current one with the dates. If you would like that (or have a better idea), let me know.
> 
> P.S. I would prefer not to have a link itself (so people don't put in irrelevant links), but I might be able to do it as long it is an "approved" website


I can't remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing stuff underlined with dots rather than a line, and when you moved your mouse over it there was some text that appeared in a small white box, and it disappeared when you moved your mouse away (not like a popup). I wish I could find an example, but I can't. Do you know what I'm talking about...?
If you want to do websites, I don't know of many people who would post their PBs anywhere other than Speedsolving or YouTube, so if there's anything other than those websites then you may have to check it manually or something. Not sure if that could get time consuming if there are a lot of people who don't use either of those sites, but you could add other sites if needed (e.g. local forums for non-english speakers).


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing stuff underlined with dots rather than a line, and when you moved your mouse over it there was some text that appeared in a small white box, and it disappeared when you moved your mouse away (not like a popup). I wish I could find an example, but I can't. Do you know what I'm talking about...?
> If you want to do websites, I don't know of many people who would post their PBs anywhere other than Speedsolving or YouTube, so if there's anything other than those websites then you may have to check it manually or something. Not sure if that could get time consuming if there are a lot of people who don't use either of those sites, but you could add other sites if needed (e.g. local forums for non-english speakers).



Yes. It's called a tooltip. It could work, and I considered it for other things. The main problem is that it soes not show up on phones.

I was planning on just denying any website that is outside of SS and YT. If somebody wanted a site whitelisted, they would have to message me.


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Yes. It's called a tooltip. It could work, and I considered it for other things. The main problem is that it soes not show up on phones.
> 
> I was planning on just denying any website that is outside of SS and YT. If somebody wanted a site whitelisted, they would have to message me.


Oh, of course. To me, links looks like the best option then.
That sounds like a good idea, but you would have to have some sort of warning when they tried submitting (either something written below/near where you submit your PBs, or a popup when they try to submit another website) to tell them that only SS/YT are accepted, and for them to contact you etc. if they wanted another site.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

Might I suggest having a mo3 slot for those events where it matters? (6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, 4BLD/5BLD when you add them)

Mo3 events could be separated in their own table immediately below the first one


----------



## cubernya (Jul 16, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Might I suggest having a mo3 slot for those events where it matters? (6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, 4BLD/5BLD when you add them)
> 
> Mo3 events could be separated in their own table immediately below the first one



I was thinking about that, but couldn't figure out how to make it work. Nobody in their right mind would do an avg100 in 7x7

What I'm planning on doing tomorrow/Thursday: make it in the following format
[link]time[/link]
Date achieved

I'll probably set up a seperate part of the table for bigcubes (like a new header midway down)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 16, 2014)

Mean of 3 has been added for bigcubes (and avg100 removed for them). The date addition is completed, and *should* work good now. Sorry for the massive update page, but there was no other way to fit the dates on the screen. The good thing is that the video link will go right next to where the dates are now (not taking up extra room). 

You can see the updated page here

Let me know what you think! Hopefully this will be useful to more people, so they'll get a profile on it


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks good!


Spoiler



... except when you use the dark theme 





You may want to change the background of those cells to match the rest of the theme; the text is probably the right colour.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whoops! I always forget about the dark theme until I switch to it to see how things look. The text automatically changes, but I just set the background color with no regard to the theme...thanks!

Edit: fixed


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 17, 2014)

For some reason, I can't get to this website. When I click the link in your sig, it won't load. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> For some reason, I can't get to this website. When I click the link in your sig, it won't load. Does anyone else have this problem?


This isn't happening to me; the website works fine. Do you have a screenshot?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> This isn't happening to me; the website works fine. Do you have a screenshot?



This is on my phone but the same thing happens on my laptop


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> View attachment 4272
> This is on my phone but the same thing happens on my laptop



It works for me on both my laptop (Chromium) and iPod


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's http://cubingstats.netau.net right?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2014)

Correct. Even clicking that link it brought me right to the home page, as it should. Do you get the same page on your laptop as you do on your phone? I highly doubt it was a simple timeout, since very little is done on the home page.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 17, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Correct. Even clicking that link it brought me right to the home page, as it should. Do you get the same page on your laptop as you do on your phone? I highly doubt it was a simple timeout, since very little is done on the home page.



Yes. When I clicked on it, I had a blank white screen with the "loading" thing at the top of the page. After a minute or two, it gave me the "this webpage is not available" message that I get on my phone. I have a Chromebook and I'm using Chrome.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Yes. When I clicked on it, I had a blank white screen with the "loading" thing at the top of the page. After a minute or two, it gave me the "this webpage is not available" message that I get on my phone. I have a Chromebook and I'm using Chrome.



Try doing a hard refresh on your computer (Shift+F5). I can't think of a single reason why it wouldn't work, since it works for me and everyone else. Perhaps somebody else that sees this can think of something?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 18, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Try doing a hard refresh on your computer (Shift+F5). I can't think of a single reason why it wouldn't work, since it works for me and everyone else. Perhaps somebody else that sees this can think of something?



Shift+F5 didn't do anything for me, so I did control+R and I got the same thing. Also, I tried it on my parents' computer (Windows + Firefox) and it didn't work... guess I'm just a nub lol


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2014)

I just added in square-1 (sub 20). Events that will hopefully be added soon include 5x5-7x7, 4BLD, 5BLD, and Multi. Plus, 2x2 will make its return now that I have a new system set up to handle it much easier


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 21, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Shift+F5 didn't do anything for me, so I did control+R and I got the same thing. Also, I tried it on my parents' computer (Windows + Firefox) and it didn't work... guess I'm just a nub lol


I have the same problem.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2014)

I have just added all of the following events, with their respective time requirements


5x51:206x62:407x74:004BLD (single)5:005BLD (single)15:00
Multi is next, but will take a little tweaking for the points system

The times are more of a benchmark than anything else. Ultimately I will raise or lower the time to get my target number of people. As you may have seen, I also added 2x2 (avg12 and avg100) back in, so please submit your latest times! The current ones are nearly 3 years old.

On a side note, I have increased the requirement for 4x4 from 40 seconds to 50. Hopefully this will allow more people to be on the list.

If something is not working, or you have any questions, just let me know. I got my first use of the contact form (ever!) yesterday, so I at least know that works now.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2014)

For the PB profiles, I just added the ability to put links in. Speedsolving and Youtube are the only two accepted domains; any others will get removed without warning (by the system)

Also, countries are now ranked by the new points system. I think it's pretty neat; check it out!


----------



## cubernya (Jul 28, 2014)

I have just added Multi-BLD to the event list with a minimum of 12 pts (in under an hour). 

Please note: 4x4 had the threshold increased from 40 seconds to 50. I am sure many more people will get on the lists now. Nobody has submitted a time for 5x5-7x7, even though I know people have accomplished these times.

PB lists have also been up for a while, yet very few people have contacted me for one. Is this something people are interested in?


Please let me know of what you guys want. I'm always up for new ideas, and would love for this to be a useful tool for the community.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2014)

I just added the ability to have videos and a thread linked to each time on the lists (not PBs). I quickly went through and found some videos (and a couple threads), so there are already some. You can check that out here. (this is why the site was widened a few days ago)

Please note: If you would like a central place for your PBs, contact me. 


Let me know what you want to see! I don't mind new ideas


----------

